# Chateau Secession May 16



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

Evening All, 

YES, its another report from this location 
I thought id jump on the bandwagon as i had afew days off from work and didnt wanna spend it sitting at home.

Just a day trip with this being the first of the day, got there just as the sun was rising 

On with some photos


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Séccession by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 9, 2016)

Nice photographs there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs there.



Thank you


----------



## cornish_snowdog (May 9, 2016)

That first picture in particular is stunning! 
Very interesting...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

cornish_snowdog said:


> That first picture in particular is stunning!
> Very interesting...



Thanks very much for saying


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 9, 2016)

Love your take on this mate


----------



## degenerate (May 10, 2016)

Quality shots DJ, love the one of the corridor with the spiral to the side


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 10, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Love your take on this mate



Thanks mikey. I do try to be different


----------



## HughieD (May 10, 2016)

One of the best sets of pix I've seen from this stunning location...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 10, 2016)

HughieD said:


> One of the best sets of pix I've seen from this stunning location...



Wow, thank you very much


----------



## byker59 (May 10, 2016)

Thank you, some very good pictures in the set


----------



## jsp77 (May 10, 2016)

I have to say DirtyJigsaw, I do like the first photo of the sunrise, you have captured it really well.


----------



## theartist (May 10, 2016)

what a place. amazed the cannon is still there. not the sort of thing you could tuck under your arm though.


----------



## UrbanX (May 10, 2016)

I knew it was going to be good when I saw your name next to the location, and it didn't dissapoint! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 10, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> I knew it was going to be good when I saw your name next to the location, and it didn't dissapoint!
> Thanks for sharing



Thanks man. Means a lot


----------



## tumble112 (May 10, 2016)

Brilliant stuff. Intrigued by the British flags, wonder what the story is there?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 10, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Brilliant stuff. Intrigued by the British flags, wonder what the story is there?



I'd love to know myself!


----------



## skankypants (May 11, 2016)

Spot on D.J!


----------



## tank2020 (May 11, 2016)

Nice. Its crazy how things move around these places so much. A bit more light then on my visit. Cracking piccies!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 11, 2016)

theartist said:


> what a place. amazed the cannon is still there. not the sort of thing you could tuck under your arm though.



Sadly; a piece of 6 inch steam pipe, a length of metal scaffold combined with some of the wooden underpinnings etc of a very old farm waggon, do not a Napoleonic Artillery piece make. It does't even look like a good fake, which is the probable reason it is still there. Anyway there are plenty of French or Belgian farmers who would gladly sell one some worm eaten waggon remains for a few Euro's, should one want to construct another and not have your collar felt by the Gendarmerie!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 12, 2016)

tank2020 said:


> Nice. Its crazy how things move around these places so much. A bit more light then on my visit. Cracking piccies!



Yeah, I thought that myself. Things end up in different rooms etc haha. Thanks very much mate


----------



## 0xygen (May 14, 2016)

Tiiiiight!! Excellent photos, thanks for sharing.

0xygen


----------



## nealey13 (May 16, 2016)

Brilliant photos, all the best..


----------



## Scattergun (May 16, 2016)

Good effort mate. Place looks pretty bare now, it gets emptier with every set.


----------

